# FSX on windows 10. Installation problems (stuck on removing programs)



## Knopee (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys / gals
Just want to start this by saying I have read other threads about this and after following every step it still doesn't work...

I recently upgraded my computer to windows 10! When I did this I decided to completely reset the computer to factory settings before upgrading. 

After the upgrade was complete I tried to install FSX but I am getting stuck on removing applications. After 20 minutes my external dvd drive seems to go to sleep giving me a cyclic redundancy check and fatal error 1603 :sad: 

I factory reset my computer so why and what does it think its removing? Should it take 20 minutes+ and if so how do I stop my drive going to sleep...

I have checked regedit and there are no fsx entries, the temp folder is clear and there is no folders in program files.

I'm stuck and any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance, Knopee


----------

